
The Russell-Einstein Manifesto - pmoriarty
http://www.umich.edu/~pugwash/Manifesto.html
======
keeler
The linked URL forwards me to a login prompt. For others experiencing the
same, you can view the manifesto here:
[https://pugwash.org/1955/07/09/statement-
manifesto/](https://pugwash.org/1955/07/09/statement-manifesto/)

